# Dewalt tools country of manufacture



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I just bought a dewalt recip saw and it does not say made in Mexico. It has a reference to Germany instead. Are all DeWalt tools made in Mexico or do they have factories in Germany??


----------



## MR.WRENCH (Apr 20, 2008)

if it say made in Germany then the answer to your question is yes, they have factories in Germany.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

It does not say it but I assume it is as it has no 'made in Mexico' markings. A bit of a relief really as I have a thing about stuff being made in the cheapest possible country.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Errr, if it's new and it doesn't say made
in Mexico....
it's probably made in China.:whistling


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Mexico is where most dewalts are made. The 745 at work said china IIRC


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

samthedog said:


> It has a reference to Germany instead.


You mean it's arrogant and humourless? What do you mean by reference?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Errr, if it's new and it doesn't say made
> in Mexico....
> it's probably made in China.:whistling


not necessarily- my husky levels were made in Israel.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The DeWalt,Delta,PC,B&D merger
takeover....
They packed a lot of their machinery
off to Mexico, lots more to China.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

samthedog said:


> I just bought a dewalt recip saw and it does not say made in Mexico. It has a reference to Germany instead. Are all DeWalt tools made in Mexico or do they have factories in Germany??


 
What do you mean a "reference" to Germany? With the direction (steadily down) of the quality that most Dewalt stufff seems to be headed, I doubt they are manufacturing stuff in Germany.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wadayano....
DeWalt does own a Kraut tool
company, ELU.
Whodathunk?


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Wadayano....
> DeWalt does own a Kraut tool
> company, ELU.
> Whodathunk?


Yeah, for the routers. I dont think they make those in germany anymore. Gone to mexico.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of the label. No place of manufacture, just the reference to Germany.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

samthedog said:


> Here is a picture of the label. No place of manufacture, just the reference to Germany.


Idstein is where the German
Black & Decker/DeWalt plant is.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

So I am guessing it is manufactured in Germany then? Like i said, tools here are more expensive than the US and if they are made in Germany this would explain why.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Could be.
Don't doubt that at least those 
230V motors come off a separate 
line from our 110's.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

neolitic said:


> Idstein is where the German
> Black & Decker/DeWalt plant is.


Interesting. Will have to keep an eye out for the German labels. Hopefully it is an improvement over wherever they have been manufacturing the last few years. Their quality has been in a steady decline IMO. Seems like the same thing is eatng them that did in the old quality B & D stuff. Just can't resist cheapening the product to get more consumer market, until eventually the trade abanbons the name.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats just a reference to where the product is sold (mailiing, etc..). All Dewalt tools sold here in the US say "DEWALT USA" on them but on another of the foils it will say "made in mexico" in a smaller font. 

I noticed this today at lowes.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

There is no other foil on the tool. It only has this tag with no reference to Mexico at all. I can't find any other info the net about them. I might actually ring dewalt directly and ask them.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

You guys are lucky then


----------



## isaac castlle (Jul 21, 2009)

*why worry?*

Why worry if Dewalt tools are made in mexico? I've been in a lot of tools and more factories in mexico and they do better products than we do, lot of technologies and professional workmanship and enginners, actually u.s. citizen people work there and don't want to go back to work in u.s., thats the true, i am mechanical enginner and i tell us, they do excellent tools. buy "made in mexico"/
Thanx


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mexican stuff isn't necessarily of poor quality and German stuff is not always great. Who cares where its made?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Does not look like it was made for the American Market..........

Grey Goods!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Ummm.... it says 230V @ 50 Hz


Have you plugged it in and used it?

Oh wait. You're in Norway :laughing:

Probably a decent chance it was made in germany, then


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The brand name of the label is more important than where the plant is.

Any country can make great or bad tools and it up to the retailer to decide on the level of quality, durability depending on the market demands. The manufacturer just makes the product to the sellers specifications. That is why the model numbers of big-box stores are slightly different the tools that look the same elsewhere. They cut some corners for the big retailers.

In general, a German made tool that is sold in Germany is equal to or exceeds the quality available in the U.S. - Germans just appreciated quality and craftsmanship more than the price-oriented U.S. market. This is especially true in autos and anything hard or mechanical. Electronics can be a slightly different story unless it is a car.

If you want a really great violin, go to China because they can spend the time to make them right. - Times have changed.

On a recent TV interview, a Buick marketing person said Buick sells more cars in China than the U.S. (hard to believe if you have been there). Too bad they are far behind Mercedes and BMW. Cars outnumber rickshaws by many times.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

my experiences with dewalt have been less than great, i find i struggle with them to make clean cuts, or join 2 pieces of wood, every nail gun ive used by them jambs up within the first 10 minutes oil or no oil

. i spoke to their rep last fall and i mentioned to him ive noticed their tools are getting cheaper in quality. he acknowledged this and said yes they are, we have switched to over sea's production.


in the same token however, it seems that over the last 3 years or so the quality of all major power tools products are getting much lower. each manufacturer seems to keep one or two specific tools at a high quality, normally the one that brought them to the dance . bosch has their table saw and chop saws, hitachi has their high end line of nailers, milwaukee has the circ saw and recip + hole hawg, makita is cordless gear, porter cable has their routers... 

anyhow the one thing im wondering is this simply to cut production costs or to compete with the other companys. it seems like a race to the bottom as opposed to the top


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to be a dewalt user until the Makita LXT range entered the market. I had a set of the XRP tools, Belt sander, Palm sander, 10" compound saw, table saw, hypoid saw and so on but after numerous problems with almost every tool i moved to Makita. I now only own 1 dewalt tool which is a belt sander and after just 5 mins of sanding i got a shock from it and then flames started flying out of the speed ajustment dial. I took it back and the new one gets so hot when i use it that i have to let it sit for 20 mins for every 5 mins i use it or it gets so hot i cant hold it. Called dewalt and they told me this was normal!!! They wont be seeing a penny of my cash ever again. The only good thing i have had from them is their saw stand.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Who cares where its made?


I would think you would care if you were the one in the unemployment line because your job got outsourced to another country.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

As I and others have said to each their own and to their own experience.

Almost every power tool I own is DeWalt(my drill press is Delta) and the ONLY ***** or probs I've had is the jig saw. 

I've seen other guys with Makita,Milwaukee and Rigids. Some were a POS some not.

I've even seen guys use Ryobi chordless who have owned them for years and no probs. NOT FOR ME just sayin.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

My 8-1/2" SCMS says "Made in Italy"......I was shocked!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

woodworkbykirk said:


> my experiences with dewalt have been less than great, i find i struggle with them to make clean cuts, or join 2 pieces of wood, every nail gun ive used by them jambs up within the first 10 minutes oil or no oil
> 
> . i spoke to their rep last fall and i mentioned to him ive noticed their tools are getting cheaper in quality. he acknowledged this and said yes they are, we have switched to over sea's production.
> 
> ...



In reference to the "brought them to the dance"

I believe Bosch introduced the first jigsaw
Milwaukee was the sawzall
Skil was the circ saw
Porter Cable was the belt sander
Black and Decker was the hand held drill (inspired by a hand gun)


----------



## Phillip Marsh (Oct 4, 2009)

Drills and other tools "made" in Mexico are actually assembled in Mexico to avoid US Customs duties and the parts come from China, Taiwan, and Indonesia. So long as 51% (in theory) comes from the country of origin it is classified as though it was 100% made in that country and the 51% can include packaging as well as the tools themselves. American manufacturers have lobbied hard to get US Customs duty fees dropped for all cordless drills coming into the USA and they did this to reduce their own costs and increase their profits. Whenever manufacturers move production offshore the tariffs are dropped - same thing has happened with carbide cutting tools.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 14, 2011)

Most DeWalt tools are now assembled in Mexico, China, Taiwan from components manufactured in Mexico, China, Taiwan, the Czech Republic, Brazil, Korea, Japan, Thailand, or the USA. 

DeWalt used to make tools in the United Kingdom, Germany, and Italy. In 1984, Dewalt's parent company acquired the woodworking and power tool assets of tjhe German manufacturer ELU. After that acquisition, some of DeWalt's tools were manufactured at former ELU factories in Idstein, Germany, and Monza, Italy. 

DeWalt's 3 HP router is still manufactured and assembled in Italy. The Italian plant also supplies parts for DeWalt's smaller routers. At least one of DeWalt's line of hammer drills is manufactured and assembled in the Czech Republic. Most of DeWalt's other tools are manufactured or assembled in Mexico, China, or Taiwan.
Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_are_Dewalt_tools_manufactured#ixzz1gWMhEvWn
​


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

Most Dewalt tools sold in North and South America are made in Mexico. Original Poster is from Norway, no Dewalt tools made in Mexico are shipped to Europe from my understanding.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Gatorb888, when is Dewalt going to start selling the cart for the tool box system they started?


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Hey Gatorb888, when is Dewalt going to start selling the cart for the tool box system they started?


It's been out for a little while now.. DWST08210. It's sold better than expected so I think It's on back order until Mid-Late January.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Gatorb888 said:


> It's been out for a little while now.. DWST08210. It's sold better than expected so I think It's on back order until Mid-Late January.


Who are the resellers over here for them as I had a friend ask me if I could get them cheaper for him over here but as of yet in the last few months ain't been able to find one place with them in stock. I see some chat on some websites that they were gonna be about $170-180 but as of yet can't find anywhere with stock. Amazon ain't even sold any or got any reviews. The Uk seem to have had them a while though.


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Who are the resellers over here for them as I had a friend ask me if I could get them cheaper for him over here but as of yet in the last few months ain't been able to find one place with them in stock. I see some chat on some websites that they were gonna be about $170-180 but as of yet can't find anywhere with stock. Amazon ain't even sold any or got any reviews. The Uk seem to have had them a while though.


Didn't mean to Hijack the thread.

Anywhere that sells Dewalt currently can special order it for you, even if they don't have any in stock. Like I said, they are on back order till late January so that's probably why Amazon pulled it off their website and it's a new product so not many hardware stores have carried stock on them (I'm hoping to change that). From what I've seen you are right about that retail price. And yes, Europe did release the system in early Summer, it launched in the US around late Summer. btw, Home Depot and Lowes isn't carrying the system. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Gatorb888 said:


> Didn't mean to Hijack the thread.
> 
> Anywhere that sells Dewalt currently can special order it for you, even if they don't have any in stock. Like I said, they are on back order till late January so that's probably why Amazon pulled it off their website and it's a new product so not many hardware stores have carried stock on them (I'm hoping to change that). From what I've seen you are right about that retail price. And yes, Europe did release the system in early Summer, it launched in the US around late Summer. btw, Home Depot and Lowes isn't carrying the system. Hope this helps.



Lowes and hd always seem to be slow on new tools around here. But I been checking places like cpo, tooling, tool barn ect ect but not of them had any stock since they listed them on there sites. Even amazon had zero stock since listing them. It prob won't work out much cheaper for my mate but it's hard to say until I get a def price with item in stock.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Hello there Mr Dewalt Rep.
Just won and received a hat via the Dewalt 20v Canadian Facebook page

If you were involved in that, thanks! That is all.


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Lowes and hd always seem to be slow on new tools around here. But I been checking places like cpo, tooling, tool barn ect ect but not of them had any stock since they listed them on there sites. Even amazon had zero stock since listing them. It prob won't work out much cheaper for my mate but it's hard to say until I get a def price with item in stock.


Yea, somebody goofed in sales forecasting. 

I'd recommend calling around to your local hardware stores/tool houses (the independently owned ones). They would probably be the only ones that may have some stock left. If you are in the US, PM me and I'll let you know of a place that may have one they could ship you.


----------

